# Bacon-wrapped bear loin jalapeño poppers



## irb75 (Aug 1, 2019)

Curious about how to check the temps or how long I might need to smoke some bear loin tips in jalapeno poppers.  The meat is about 1 inch cubes and I plan to smoke at 225.  I figure about 3 hours of smoking should do the trick however I need to ensure the meat temp is at or above 170 (trichinosis...although I’ve read above 140 kills it all).  Any ideas outside of the built in temp probe and a Thermopro instant read how i might ensure the temps are high enough in the meat?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2019)

Think you would need some kind of thermometer to check. Small ones hand held no electric like some chef's use are cheap.

Warren


----------



## BigW. (Aug 1, 2019)

Test your instant read therm in ice water and boiling water to check for accuracy.  Then test several poppers (meat portion) and enjoy.  Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## muskyjunky (Aug 1, 2019)

Curious to hear how they turn out, I've only ever had bear once and they were a sorta BBQ meatball in a crock pot. Good though.


----------



## irb75 (Aug 2, 2019)

The end result was pretty darn good.  I cooked them for 2.5 hours with is prob 30 min too long @ 225.  I was getting good readings off the internal probe and the ThermoPro.  The bear was marinated in Italian dressing for 2 hours then after assembling the poppers I covered them with the Italian and stored overnight.  The finish is a very juicy and slightly spicy popper with no wild game taste at all.  Prob avoided the game taste by using loins anyway :)


----------



## muskyjunky (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for the report . And the like !


----------

